# Fountain Pen Repairs



## heineda (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello,

I have an older Parker 51 pen, and a Parker 65. Neither work properly, and I would like to get them fixed. I'm looking for a good fountain pe repair shop.

Thanks,
Dan Heine


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 2, 2008)

www.richardspens.com


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 3, 2008)

Dan, Richard is first rate. He does all my pen repair. In fact he just finished work on the third pen I sent him. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 3, 2008)

Dan, for a little quicker turn around, I would also suggest Ron Zorn.  Richard is running about 19 weeks for a refurb and he does a great job, as does Ron.  

I just bought a blue cedar vacumatic with a gold filled "blue diamond" cap that is on the way to be refurbed by Ron as we speak. He is running about two weeks and it will cost you $35 for a straight refurb. Extra parts will run you more, I have to have the main body replaced due to a heavy gouge from pliers. It is going to cost me an addtional $40, but in the long run, it's the "right pen" so I am willing to drop the extra on this one.

Here is the Parker 51 that I just picked up. 






Here is Ron's website: http://www.mainstreetpens.com/index.htm


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is another place to consider.

http://www.fountainpenhospital.com/

jeff


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 3, 2008)

Dan, in case you have not found it yet, be sure to check over to The Fountain Pen Network.
You can find Richard, Ron and a few others who do these high end repairs who post over there.

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/


----------

